# Opening my inbox



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2010)

So since the site changed I've not been able to access my inbox unless I have a new PM, does anyone know a way around this?

Cheers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2010)

Figured it out immediately after posting this thread, typical.

Lock 'er up mods


----------

